
How Leap Motion Blew a Deal with Apple – Twice - dvnguyen
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-leap-motion-acquisition-talks-fell-through-2018-10
======
jobigoud
Why are they calling it an "augmented reality" startup? It was first in the
market of hand controllers and then moved entirely to VR hands.

Not to be mistaken for Magic Leap.

~~~
talltimtom
Because one of their latest products is an AR headset.

